# googleearth - ld-linux.so not found



## talsamon (Sep 19, 2016)

Trying to start googleearth:


```
ELF interpreter /lib/ld-linux.so. not found, error 2
```

Trying `export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/compat/linux/lib` and export `LD_PRELOAD=/compat/linux/ld-linux.so`.
The second command throws `/compat/linux/lib/ld-linux.so.2: unsupported file layout`.
Any way to start googleearth?
-----

```
kldstat|grep lin
 2    1 0xffffffff819bd000 1d88     lindev.ko
 6    2 0xffffffff828dd000 9af10    linux.ko
 7    5 0xffffffff82978000 c128     linux_common.ko
12    1 0xffffffff82c11000 9faf     linprocfs.ko
14    1 0xffffffff82c21000 563c     linsysfs.ko
22    1 0xffffffff82ce2000 37ae5    linux64.ko
```


----------



## talsamon (Sep 19, 2016)

Seems I overlooked. Google earth works with browser. It is in this way solved.
Don't know if should mark it as solved, the problem with the port exists still.


----------



## tobik@ (Sep 19, 2016)

See Thread 57708


----------



## talsamon (Sep 19, 2016)

Thank you, but does not work:

```
./googleearth-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.6: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64
```
.


----------



## ASX (Oct 18, 2016)

talsamon said:


> Thank you, but does not work:
> 
> ```
> ./googleearth-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.6: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64
> ...



Have you managed to solve this ? What look strange to me is that ELFCLASS64 ... because google-earth is a linux 32bit app ... do you have linux_base-c6 pkg installed on your system ?

I suspect google-earth didn't find /compat/linux/usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6 / compat/linux/usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6.0.13 which belong to linux_base-c6 pkg, and fallback to try to open the corresponding FreeBSD lib.


----------



## talsamon (Oct 19, 2016)

It is solved, it was my error.


----------

